# Attwood Hot Water Heater



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a 2006 Outback 25RSS. We just got back this afternoon from camping. The past couple of times that we have gone, I have noticed a propane smell around my hot water heater. We run it off of electric, so I am not sure why I am smelling it. I looked in there for some sort of shut off valve, but I did not see anything. I always make sure that the switch inside the camper it on electric and not propane. Does anyone know of a shut off valve or any way to keep the propane from going to the hot water heater? It is not a strong smell, but when I am near the backside of the trailer, I definitely smell it. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Kevin


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

NOTE: DO NOT CHECK FOR GAS LEAKS WITH FLAME.









There is not a shutoff specifically for the hot water heater propane. If I were smelling propane at the water heater I would check the propane connection to the heater. I would mix up a little dish soap with water (like making bubble solution for the kids) and brush a little on the connection watching for bubbles. Any bubbles produced would indicate a propane leak at the connection.

If there is a leak and you feel comfortable doing so, just tighten the connection. It's always a good idea when working on any propane connection that you close the tank vales, turn on the cook stove burner, and burn off the in-line fuel. Don't be mighty with your wrench but firm enough to seat the connector. Once you think you've got it you can fire up the system again and re-run your bubble test.

Good luck.

Leigh


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would also suggest that if you find no leaks, to shut the electric heater off and try cycling the Hot Water On and Off using gas only.

(Pardon if you're already familiar) On gas, an igniter sparks (you will hear make a TICK, TICK, TICK, sound) and the gas supply valve is opened at the igniter.

A thermopile senses temperature.

After one cycle and several seconds, if the Thermopile doesn't sense a temperature increase from a sustained flame, the valve shuts, and the timer resets. In a few seconds the water heater will attempt to start again. TICK, TICK, TICK, if the flame catches, the valve stays open heating your water heater until it is up to temperature. Once the water is up to temperature the gas valve shuts. When temperature of the water decreases below the set point the timer resets and it begins the ignition cycle again.

Sometimes after a long period of not being used, such as over the winter, the gas side of the water heater may time out after several (usually about 3) attempts. The user must shut off and turn back on the "GAS" switch for the water heater at your control panel to reset it. Once that is done it will go through its cycle again trying to light.

If the water heater will not light after several cycles, you may need to have the water heater looked at by a service technician. Definitely, you should if the heater continues to seep gas.

BUT I am willing to bet you may have a sticky valve and it may just need cycling to seat it. Since you say you only use electric, non-use of the gas side could very well be the culprit.

Many people, myself included use both electric and gas at the same time. It affords quick hot water recovery time.

Good Luck!

Eric


----------



## judenkev (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you guys for the suggestions. I plan on looking at it tomorrow and hopefully your suggestions will work. I will let you know how it goes.


----------

